# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Playstation 3 dead

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σας,
Έχω το μοντέλο PS3 CECH-4004A το οποίο ενώ έπαιζε κανονικά εν ώρα καταιγίδας σε κάοποια αστραπόβροντα τσακ,..έσβησε τελείως. Από κει και πέρα όλα νεκρά, ούτε το led ανάβει έστω, τίποτα. Έβγαλα΄το power supply (μοντέλο APS-330 MB) , μέτρησα την έξοδο των 12V δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Η ασφάλεια των 5Α είναι ΟΚ, η γέφυρα ΟΚ και στο μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό μετράω 320V περίπου που είναι μια χαρά. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα έπαιξε το MOSFET 18NM60N γιατί το έβγαλα και στους ακροδέκτες του μετράω με το πολύμετρο βραχυκυκλώματα σε όλους που δεν είναι λογικό. Το αντικατέστησα με ένα MOS που είχα νομίζοντας ότι θα είναι συμβατό, το Ρ20Ν90, άλλαξα φυσικά την ασφάλεια και όταν το έβαλα στη πρίζα μου έκαψε ασφάλεια και ένα SCK 084 το οποίο πρέπει να είναι ή power thermistor ή varistor δεν είμαι σίγουρος (όποιος σχετικός γνωρίζει ας ενημερώσει). Δυστυχώς δεν έχω σχέδιο κι έτσι ψάχνω βήμα βήμα ό,τι μπορώ να μετρήσω. Το θέμα είναι αν σωστά χρησιμοποίησα το Ρ20Ν90 και πως προχωράω τώρα; Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## takis.last.year

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα , γιατι δεν αλλάζεις όλο το power supply , να μην παιδευεσαι ;; Το τροφοδοτικό του , με μια πρόχειρη ματια στο eBay, ειναι πολύ οικονομικό .

----------


## UV.

Το φετ που θα βάλεις τώρα αν δεν βάλεις το ίδιο πρέπει να έχει αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά πχ τύπου Ν τάση και ρεύμα λειτουργίας βρέστα από τα PDF τους
και οποσδήποτε το ολοκληρομένο που το οδηγεί (είναι και αυτό καμένο δεν ταλαντώνει και σου καίει το φετ)
Το πιο πιθανό να είναι και SMD οπότε κάπως δύσκολο να το αντικαταστήσεις αν δεν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός  :Think:  
απλή λύση είναι με ένα αιχμηρό κοφτάκι να κόψεις όλα τα ποδαράκια του και μετά να τα απομακρύνεις με το κολλητήρι  :Cool: 
καλή επιτυχία στην επισκευή

----------

